# Frisbee (again)



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

I have two frisbees that my pup loves. One is in use but she is chewing the heck out of it and folding it over. It is holding up but will not last. So I pulled the unused one out to see who made it and order some more. It apparently was a Chinese made toy (no surprise there) and the upc now shows something entirely different. The name is not on the internet. Anyone have Suggestions for an old style floppy frisbee?


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I have a rubber frisbee made by Kong that my dog loves. It’s very flexible and probably not as good at flying as a plastic frisbee, but it’s very durable. We play tug with it and it’s still in pristine condition. I don’t leave it out for him all the time, however, so I can’t say how it would hold up to repeated, determined chewing.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

I have seen the Kong but aren't they a little smaller or do they come in larger sizes. If I recall the Kong would be shaped the way it needs to be so I will take another look at them. At least they are in the pet stores and I can look at them. I ordered one online with only the picture and it fell apart within a day and didn't fly well either. Thanks for the reply BrittanyS


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

My Kong frisbee is about the size of a dinner plate.
I also have a disc by outward hound that flys pretty well (rolls across the ground really well!) but my dog prefers the Kong frisbee because he likes to tug with it. The disc frisbee is well made, but not sure it would hold up to the abuse the Kong frisbee gets.
Best of luck finding a replacement frisbee!


----------



## bchevs (Oct 15, 2020)

Second vote for the Kong Frisbee! I have the red one (I believe the black one is the more durable one) and it has held up for a couple years now. It lives outside so it's starting to get a little brittle and I noticed a couple rips in it yesterday, but it's had a lot of use between fetch, being shook around and lots of tug games.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Yup my black Kong frisbee holds up to tug etc, never let her really chew on it tho.


----------



## Pfigs (Aug 11, 2020)

We currently have one whole Kong frisbee, and 4 "rings". Emeri will play with the rings but prefers the whole one!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

We used the Flippy Flopper, you can find them on Amazon, chewy, etc! I see looking they are called Hyper Pet Flippy Flopper, easy on their mouth and could throw it pretty far! We only played frisbee only with them, didn’t let them have them just to play with, they’re both in pretty good shape still! But we did stop frisbee after they had jumped to catch and twisted their back. We kept it pretty low but still happened


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

These are the best. I bought enough to pay someone’s salary at the company for a few days. I prefer the junior size. They have all different colors so you can keep track of them.






K9 Flyer / K9 Flyer JR | RuffDawg | Dog toys


Whether you've got a Rough Dog or a Mellow Mutt, Ruff Dawg manufactures premium rubber dog toys and dog chew toys to keep them active and fit. All our toys are Made in the USA. Products include Flyers, Balls, Tug toys, floating fish, chew bones and more.




ruffdawg.com


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

LuvShepherds said:


> These are the best. I bought enough to pay someone’s salary at the company for a few days. I prefer the junior size. They have all different colors so you can keep track of them.


Hah! Just a couple pays someone . Everything is pretty pricey nowadays and we all want to take care of our "babies" and keep them happy. We did try one but our pup liked to chew on it more than catch it and it lasted about a week. I'm sure it works well for more mature dogs. It doesn't have the elasticity of what we need. It is good for people to know they are out there to test them.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

readaboutdogs said:


> But we did stop frisbee after they had jumped to catch and twisted their back. We kept it pretty low but still happened


 I understand about twisting and possible injuries. It makes you think twice about even playing catch with a ball (our pup did the same thing with a tennis ball bounce. At least the white floppy got some serious enjoyment, I would say.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Jupiter is so obnoxious. Frisbees are his favorite toy, but he doesn't get to play with them, because when he gets it from the ground (he usually drops it to the ground even after he catches it), he'll take a _huge_ bite of the lawn with it. So wherever we go, he'll end up destroying the grass and leaving lots of terrible divots.

He will also destroy the cloth frisbees and eventually the Kong ones, even during supervised play.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Pfigs said:


> We currently have one whole Kong frisbee, and 4 "rings". Emeri will play with the rings but prefers the whole one!
> View attachment 572870


Those look nice. I should try a Kong for variety.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

CactusWren said:


> Jupiter is so obnoxious. Frisbees are his favorite toy, but he doesn't get to play with them, because when he gets it from the ground (he usually drops it to the ground even after he catches it), he'll take a _huge_ bite of the lawn with it. So wherever we go, he'll end up destroying the grass and leaving lots of terrible divots.
> 
> He will also destroy the cloth frisbees and eventually the Kong ones, even during supervised play.


Sounds like he is not too much different than a lot of golfers on the fairways. They move the ball where they want it and then tear up the grass at that spot. Actually we have one that has never had much prey drive and doesn't care about "fetch". She drops things and makes us pick them up. Dad always gives in and tries it again....and again....


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I’m the odd one out here. I’m very picky about my discs because I’m getting into competitive disc dog. I have tried all kinds of brands and discs, and the only one that stands up to my standards (and my dog’s!) is the West Paw disc. The Kong disc is way too floppy and I find it much harder to control or throw far. It’s also light enough that the wind can totally mess with the throw. On top of that, my dog left punctures in it after the FIRST throw. He never chews or plays tugs with the disc. Literally runs out, catches it midair, then runs it back to me. I had the exact same issues with the K9 Flyer as well. It tore within three sessions of fetch with my dog. None of them have lasted durability-wise except the West Paw. If you want a pet disc and not a competition one (I have recommendations for those too), I say go with a West Paw.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Pytheis said:


> I say go with a West Paw.


Just looked at the disk and it certainly looks like one to try out. Thanks for the input and the order is going to be placed tonight.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Pytheis said:


> I’m the odd one out here. I’m very picky about my discs because I’m getting into competitive disc dog. I have tried all kinds of brands and discs, and the only one that stands up to my standards (and my dog’s!) is the West Paw disc. The Kong disc is way too floppy and I find it much harder to control or throw far. It’s also light enough that the wind can totally mess with the throw. On top of that, my dog left punctures in it after the FIRST throw. He never chews or plays tugs with the disc. Literally runs out, catches it midair, then runs it back to me. I had the exact same issues with the K9 Flyer as well. It tore within three sessions of fetch with my dog. None of them have lasted durability-wise except the West Paw. If you want a pet disc and not a competition one (I have recommendations for those too), I say go with a West Paw.


I wonder why mine weren’t damaged. They are old now. Zogoflex?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> I wonder why mine weren’t damaged. They are old now. Zogoflex?


Could be that Archer is a particularly hard biter.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

This is the type we have going on.. braided rope edge, cloth middle. He is often a jerk - wants the fetch BUT wants the tug before the fetch. We havent broken one yet. I do not know the brand. I just pick them up when I see them at Marshalls or TJ Maxx and they live in our vehicles since my small backyard is all pavers.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

Hellish said:


> This is the type we have going on.. braided rope edge, cloth middle.


We live in a little berg an have a TJ Maxx that is like a closet space next to most. I looked through the toys at TJ Maxx website and didn't see them but it may be an occasional stock item. Your boy looks like he enjoys them. We do go a larger city often so thanks for the input.


----------

